# Dunlap lathe restoration



## wishicouldplay (Jul 7, 2014)

I just aquired this little beautiful piece for free. I was buying a planer and the guy threw this in for free. He said it was his mothers and since she passed in 97 it hasnt been used. To the best of his knowledge it still runs. I will be building a table for it, but it needs some restoration done to it. You can still clearly see the blue original paint on it(not easy to see on my carpet bench) and I would like to keep it as original as possible. I have never restored something before and im open to any ideas. It is a Sears and Roebucks Dunlap # 534.0601


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I restored one just like that years ago. Mine was missing a lot of parts. I had a good friend who was a machinist and in rebuilt the damages spindle and put 1 1/4x8 TPI threads on it instead of the 1"x8 that came on it. They were damaged beyond repair so he just decided to change the thread size as well. Put new bearings in. 
The tool rest was missing so I built one using 1" drill rod for the top and the post. 
The tailstock quill was missing. I found out that a certain model Delta tailstock quill would work but it was 1/8" too large. I used one of the schools metal lathes and turned it down to the diameter I needed. 
I used it like that for years. The I upgraded it by putting a DC motor under it to give me variable speed instead of the 5 step pulley that came on it. Then later on I raised tailstock and headstock 2" using MDF blocks so that I would have 16" swing. 
It worked well for me until I actually upgraded to a Nova 3000 and then to my current lathe which is a Powermatic 3520A


----------



## wishicouldplay (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I dont plan on using this on a major scale. Maybe get into making pens or something. I really just want to have it to sit and be pretty. I like vintage tools like this. The one thing missing is the top cover. If i can keep it original that would be awseome. I want to take off the rust and dirt, get that same blue paint to really bring it back to life.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! My first lathe was also a Dunlap (from 1942, details HERE) but smaller than yours -- and it has a Shopsmith-style 5/8" straight drive shaft (no threads, but it does have a flat to take a locking screw).

I found lots of useful information on the Old Woodworking Machines website (just discovered they changed the name to Vintage Machinery) that pointed me in the right direction to discover exactly which model mine is, etc.

Good luck on the restoration!


----------



## wishicouldplay (Jul 7, 2014)

What would be best method of getting 20 years of gunk off easily? This thing is cast iron I believe so would just a mild soap & water wash be ok? Maybe apply wd40 after I dry her off?


----------



## wishicouldplay (Jul 7, 2014)

I just tried soap and water on the front half. It did take sone gunk off and then I sprsyed lightly wd40. It shined a little, not great.ay have to repaint.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

wishicouldplay said:


> What would be best method of getting 20 years of gunk off easily? This thing is cast iron I believe so would just a mild soap & water wash be ok? Maybe apply wd40 after I dry her off?


Depends what the gunk is. I'd try spraying it down with some water with some simple green, that should cut through moist of the crap and give you a good idea what's underneath


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

From what I understand on the old cast iron machines, before they painted it, they applied a layer a filler, or like a bondo on the rough cast iron then painted to smooth it all out. You should be careful not to take that off, or it'll be a rougher finished product. If that is acually how they did it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

BigJoe16 said:


> From what I understand on the old cast iron machines, before they painted it, they applied a layer a filler, or like a bondo on the rough cast iron then painted to smooth it all out. You should be careful not to take that off, or it'll be a rougher finished product. If that is acually how they did it.


Im curious, where did you hear that? Thats the first time ive ever heard anything like that


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> From what I understand on the old cast iron machines, before they painted it, they applied a layer a filler, or like a bondo on the rough cast iron then painted to smooth it all out. You should be careful not to take that off, or it'll be a rougher finished product. If that is acually how they did it.





epicfail48 said:


> Im curious, where did you hear that? Thats the first time ive ever heard anything like that


The whole machine was not coated, it was however used to fill and smooth casting blemishes. For the most part cast iron came out of the mold pretty smooth, and parting lines and such were ground smooth.


----------



## DonAlexander (Apr 12, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Im curious, where did you hear that? Thats the first time ive ever heard anything like that


I can't speak for where the previous poster heard it, but I just read this in "The Lathe Book" by Earnie Conover.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

wishicouldplay said:


> Yeah I dont plan on using this on a major scale. Maybe get into making pens or something. I really just want to have it to sit and be pretty. I like vintage tools like this. The one thing missing is the top cover. If i can keep it original that would be awseome. I want to take off the rust and dirt, get that same blue paint to really bring it back to life.




Watch out now,it's a slippery slope........:yes:


----------



## wishicouldplay (Jul 7, 2014)

dartman said:


> Watch out now,it's a slippery slope........:yes:


Lol.. Thats how it starts. I cleaned a little more today and put some wd40 on and its shinning up a bit. Not exactly sure how the speeds are to be changed once you mount the motor? Looks like you have to shut it off move the belt and start back up. If its mounted wont there be alot of slack? Heres some new picks. Im taking my time cleaning, but the next go around I will probably do a complete disassembly.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Solid looking lathe.That should make a great pen! Make some research on owwm.org.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

wishicouldplay said:


> If its mounted wont there be alot of slack?


I have a Duro lathe that is very similar to that. I mounted my motor on hinged board so that the weight of the motor kept the belt tight regardless of the belt setting.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Improv said:


> ... I mounted my motor on hinged board so that the weight of the motor kept the belt tight regardless of the belt setting.


Exactly how I set up the motor on mine. Works great :thumbsup:


----------

